# My son's first car!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This is at my parent's neighborhood


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Cute kid. 

Car needs an FN bumper sticker.:mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

A red convertible????

Tacky...

hahaha


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> A red convertible????
> 
> Tacky...
> 
> hahaha


U can thank grandma for that one


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

So how old is the little hot-rodder now?

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> So how old is the little hot-rodder now?
> 
> WM


9 months this past Tue


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

submoa said:


> Cute kid.
> 
> Car needs an FN bumper sticker.:mrgreen:


Yea, I'm gonna have to come up with something for him :smt082


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Cute Kid!
Boy I'm glade I'm done with that!
It's a 24-7 job.....Now I just give the grandkids a can of Jolt before I take em back to mom and pop!
*REVENGE DOES TASTE SWEET!*


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow! Nines months allready!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Wow! Nines months allready!


Yea, tell me about it - time flys by


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

This is him - out for a cruise - checking out the wildlife...


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

gmaske said:


> Cute Kid!
> Boy I'm glade I'm done with that!
> It's a 24-7 job.....Now I just give the grandkids a can of Jolt before I take em back to mom and pop!
> *REVENGE DOES TASTE SWEET!*


ITS ATTITUDES LIKE THAT THAT MAKE ME GIVE THE ONE IN DIAPERS EXLAX BEFORE TAKING THEM TO MY PARENTS.:smt033

(Joking)


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Brought*

Shipwreck: Brought some memories back. And the day I saw him ride his first bike, and then drive out the driveway, I cried. Now; big and strappin lad.
Many years of pleasure coming your way. Good luck and thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

He's really a sweet looking kid.

Kinda changes your whole perspective on life, doesn't he?

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

He is a very cute kid. He must have momma's looks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> He is a very cute kid. He must have momma's looks.


:smt082:smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, tell me about it - time flys by


Take your time and enjoy things right now; won't be long and he'll be poppin' a clutch in a real car.

I swear, nowadays the calendar pages are goin' by like a picket fence viewed from the Interstate... :mrgreen:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

niadhf said:


> ITS ATTITUDES LIKE THAT THAT MAKE ME GIVE THE ONE IN DIAPERS EXLAX BEFORE TAKING THEM TO MY PARENTS.:smt033
> 
> (Joking)


Between the Exlax and the Jolt that's gonna be one screwed up kid......
They might have to put him on Ritlin
:anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol::smt082

Shipwreck
That is one cute kid and I'm happy for ya. They grow up fast so try to keep up :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Savior every moment of it you can. :smt023


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I was going to ask about horse power until I looked at the pic again and I saw 1 donkey power so he won't get a ticket. Now if you can figure a way to have that much control when he gets a real car!!!! Cute boy enjoy they grow too fast.


----------

